# Sick with ich?



## Orandamom (Feb 19, 2005)

I have a 49 gallon bowfront aquarium - 5 orandas - have had for about 2 weeks - tank is well established - 2 years running - I have treated with coppersafe - but they seem to be getting worse - please advise!


----------

